# NAT64 with pf



## Shamrock (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

I need to set up NAT IPv6 to IPv4 (Nat64). I've read that OpenBSD 5.1 has such a possibility. I couldn't find anywhere a patch for FreeBSD to support this. Has anyone tried it?

Shamrock


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

I need to set up NAT IPv6 to IPv4 (Nat64) using pf. I've read that OpenBSD 5.1 has such a possibility. I couldn't find anywhere a patch for FreeBSD to support this. 
Has anyone tried it?
I want to achieve something like in link below:

https://labs.ripe.net/Members/raimis/experimental-nat64-dns64-service

Best regards,

Shamrock


----------



## Shamrock (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

I used OpenBSD as solution.
Post may be closed.


----------

